

Don't use Java in a nuclear facility (see Section 3)  - sidcool
http://www.java.com/en/download/license.jsp

======
spitfire
IIRC, the Java license used to forbid use in life critical systems, including
explicitly listing nuclear reactors, life support systems and avionics.

I still wouldn't trust any of those things to a virtual machine, or to Java.

------
dlikhten
Well fuck, I've been doing it wrong all these years. Alright guys, shut down
the reactor, we're re-building it using Ruby.

